# Tyrant



## raysd21 (Jun 25, 2014)

Any of you Jew bastards watching that new show on FX Tyrant?  All kidding aside it is pretty damn good.  I am subbed big time as they say.  It's more than just arabs terrorizing people, and dictators ass raping there sons fiances the night of the wedding.  So much more.  Where else can I watch women being treated like the filth that they are...(allegedly)...Where else can I watch 10 year old boys pissing there pants when their dad gives them a gun to shoot someone?  It's the Godfather meets...arab conflict of the Middle East. (Spoiler Alert!) The only negg is the son happens to be gay.  You find that out when the men are shaving each other in the ceremonial steam room bachelor party.  Gotta be some homodramatics for them ratings right??  Oh and the acting is G2G as well.

3.5 stars out of 5  (It would have got 4 if not for that homo crap)


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 1, 2014)

Bumping Tryant 10e 9c

I wanna see a lowly Pediatrician from the states go back home to the Middle East and become the Tyrant he was destined to be.  And smack some mouthy females around.  Looks like the saying is true you can take the Tyrant out of the Middle East but you can't take the dick out of the dictator...
The ho mo son took his Dad for a wimpy kunt.  Then boom, fly him back to the "Homeland" and you get a taste of Pops' five finger death punch.  Damn that little bastard learned some respect quick.  Speaking of Homeland this show is produced by the same people that did Homeland and a few writers from 24.  Should be a good one tonight.  I can just tell the Tyrant is dying to smack some Middle Eastern sense into his American wife.   I've never had the taste slapped out of my mouth as the black folk say, but I think I'm gonna see some taste slappin outtin tonight.  Negger please...


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2014)

I saw the first 2 episodes yesterday. Interesting so far. He has not smacked any females around yet. The special effects tricked me: I thought I saw the Burj Dubai building in the distance in one shot during the pilot. I saw on imdb that most of it is filmed in Morocco.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2568204/


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah man tonights episode was a little slow.  It's hard to guage where they are gonna go with it.  Who is gonna be the Tyrant?  I originally thought the brother from America was gonna turn into a Tyrant.  Now the guy that looks like Jean Reno is back.  Hmm.  IDK...


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes that woman in the sportscar did not bite down hard enough...


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2015)

The second season premieres June 16th.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 30, 2015)

One of the funniest scenes I've seen on this show was tonight. When Bassam's son was teasing his sister after the attorney talked about the inheritance.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2016)

The TV reign of "Tyrant" is at an end on FX.

The drama's run will wrap with its third-season finale, FX said Wednesday ? just hours before the episode was to air at 10 p.m. EDT.

"Tyrant" followed an American family that's become enmeshed in the tumultuous politics of a Middle Eastern country.

In a statement, Fox 21 Television Studios President Bert Salke called the show a "gem" and said the studio is eager to keep producing it.

But if "Tyrant" fails to find another home, he said, this week's episode will prove a "satisfying" end to the series.


----------

